
Splice Machine open-sources its “dual engine” RDBMS - dougdonohoe
http://www.splicemachine.com/splice-machine-announces-move-to-open-source-offers-early-access-to-developers/
======
Someone
Doesn't look open source to me _yet_. The only things I can find are this
announcement and a Surveymonkey page where would-be contributors can indicate
what they think they could contribute to the project. I couldn't find any
licensing information.

The URL also mentions _" announces move to open source offers early access to
developers"_.

From what I can read, this could mean a not too well executed 'real open
source' release, a "let's try and find free developers by letting them work
with the source, but not deploy it commercially", or anything in-between.

~~~
escap
and nothing on
[https://github.com/splicemachine](https://github.com/splicemachine)

~~~
jleach4
Please expect it this summer, I will post here once we announce its
availability.

------
gnoway
Has anyone used this successfully who would like to comment on it?

We ran a brief test about a year ago and found performance was not acceptable
given the amount of hardware dedicated to the test cluster, which they set up
for us to their specifications in their hosting facility after multiple in-
house attempts were disqualified post-completion (...a frustrating waste of
time) by their SE. I'm not sure how fair we were with the workload we designed
for the test; Our management seemed to think this was going to be "Easy Scale
Out Big Data MSSQL!" but I came away thinking this was not a product you could
just port an existing application to and be done with.

~~~
jleach4
I am sorry to hear that. We spent a lot of time trying to get SQL compliance
nailed (Triggers, constraints, etc.). Our 2.0 product with Spark for our
analytical workloads has helped our performance and resource isolation
significantly.

I hope once we open source you might try it again.

------
Bedon292
Sounds interesting, do they have any spatial (PostGIS like) capabilities? I
couldn't find anything, but curious if its something they are going to have.

~~~
jleach4
No spatial yet. We use Spark for our analytical engine so it would not be a
stretch to implement...

